# Warren County Buck



## mewabbithunter

Got this one cruising in the rain Monday morning October 26.


----------



## sStealth

Very nice!


----------



## Dog Hunter

Nice.  Is that a tine going straight back?


----------



## mewabbithunter

Yes sir.

There is also one more smaller that you cannot see in the pic.


----------



## Duff

Great buck!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter

That's awesome


----------



## MCBIG

Dang Good One Buddy !!!
Mike


----------



## Grand Slam

Good'un


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats


----------



## whitetailfanatic

Very nice buck, congrats!!


----------



## j_seph

Nice one there John Boy


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome - congrats!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Nice Warren County buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## Piggy06

Sweet! Buck of a lifetime. Congrats.


----------



## yonceyboy

Congrats Johnny.Good one


----------



## Broken Tine

Vey nice buck!


----------

